# Newly raised



## teamf07 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am the last master to be raised in Anton Lodge #1272, by courtesy of Levelland Lodge #1236.  I was raised November 16th and have the opportunity to attend Grand Lodge and am actually sitting outside writing this on my iPhone while waiting on the man who brought me.  I have to say it's a great feeling to walk in and, even with the age difference; I feel so welcomed and everyone is so kind.  Just felt like to needed to tell everyone that visits the forums and is at GL thank you for the hospitality and I look forward to learning as much I can from every angle I can.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forums and congrats to you.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 2, 2010)

teamf07,

Welcome to Masons of Texas & Congratulations!!


----------



## Benton (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats! I was only raised earlier this fall myself, though I can't attend Grand Lodge this year. Very jealous!


----------



## poppatattoo (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats brother


----------



## cacarter (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucky!  Welcome to the forum as well Brother.  If you're ever in Lubbock on the third Tuesday come by Mackenzie Lodge for dinner and the meeting.  I've been thinking about going out to Levelland for a meeting in the future.


----------



## peace out (Dec 3, 2010)

howdy, teamf07


----------



## teamf07 (Dec 3, 2010)

I will be giving my proficiency Tuesday December 7th if time allows, at Levelland Lodge.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations!  Glad to have you with us!!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 5, 2010)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Casey (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats Brother!!


----------



## cacarter (Dec 7, 2010)

How did your proficiency go, Brother?  I'm in south central Texas right now otherwise I would've come by.


----------



## teamf07 (Dec 7, 2010)

Didn't get to do it tonight, I'd rather know and understand the esoteric work rather than just memorize/repeat it.  I'm gonna give it till next stated meeting so I can dig as far into the work as i can


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 13, 2010)

Good start!  Welcome aboard and keep those traveling boots close.  

Keep us all posted on your quest.  And, make sure you start reading that bibliography located in the back of the last blue pamphlet you received after your raising.  Be a learned brother.  Let your light shine brightly!


----------

